# Short for 8months?



## Olams (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm not sure where to put this. I'm worried my boy Rico is too small for his age. He's currently 8months old (showline) and he's 20inches tall. is there a chance he's going to grow bigger?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Not much taller. My female was 25" at 8 months and is now 10 months at 25.5 and that will likely be her final height


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

How much does he weigh??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He's pretty small assuming you've measured accurately. I got my male around 7-8 months... he was 22" and now at 4 is just 22.5" similar to the above poster.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it also depends on his lines and if they tend to grow in height quickly or slowly. The growth plates close around 18 months, which means that he has a potential 10 months of height increase.


----------

